# مسابقه فى سفر اعمال الرسل



## فراشه المنتدى (25 أبريل 2010)

مسابقه فى سفر اعمال الرسل​من الاصحاح 9 الى 12​​المجموعه الاولى:
ضع علامه صح او خطا مع تصحيح الخطأ
1-    فللوقت وقع من عينيه شئ كأنه غشاء فابصر فى الحال وقام واعتمد (   )
2-    وأما شاول فكان يزداد قوة ويحير اليهود الساكنين فى دمشق (   )
3-    فلما انطلق الملاك الذى يكلم كرنيليوس نادى ثلاثه من خدامه (   )
4-  ولما دخل بطرس استقبله كنيليوس وسجد واقعا على قدميه فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان (  )
5-    واذ ملاك الرب اقبل ونور فى البيت فضرب كتف بطرس وايقظه   (  ).
المجموعه الثانيه:
من قائل العبارة ولمن قيلت مع ذكر الشاهد
1-    شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدنى
2-  قم واذهب الى الزقاق الذى يقال له المستقيم واطلب فى بيت يهوذا رجل طرسوسيا اسمه شاول
3-    صلواتك وصدقاتك صعدت تذكار امام الله
4-    قم انا ايضا انسان
5-    تمنطق والبس نعليك ورداءك واتبعنى.فخرج يتبعه 
6-    الان علمت يقينا ان الرب ارسل ملاكه وانقذنى من يد هيرودس
المجموعه الثالثه:
اختر الاجابه الصحيحه
1-    ظل شاول لايبصر    (5 ايام-3 ايام- يومين)
2-  وجدت ان بطرس نزل الى القديسين الساكنين فى لده فوجد هناك انسان اسمه اينياس مضجعا على سرير منذ    (4 سنوات- 6 سنوات – 8 سنوات)
3-    صعد بطرس الى السطح ليصلى نحو الساعه  (الثالثه –السادسه –التاسعه )
4-    دعى التلاميذ مسيحيين اولا فى  (اورشليم- انطاكيه- السامرة)
5-  فرايت فى عينيه اناء نازلا مثل ملاءة عظيمه مدلاة ب (ثلاثه اطراف- خمسه اطراف- اربعه اطراف)
المجموعه الرابعه:
صل من (أ) مايناسبه من (ب)

                (أ)
·       تلميذ فى دمشق عمد شاول
·       كانت ممتلئه اعمالا صالحه واقامها بطرس من الموت
·       قائد مئه من الكتيبه التى تدعى الايطاليه
·       قتله هيرودس بحد السيف
·       اشار بالروح ان جوعا سيصير على جميع المسكونة
·       ضربه ملاك لانه لم يعطى المجد لله
             (ب)
1-    يعقوب اخا يوحنا
2-    اغابوس
3-    هيرودس
4-    حنانيا
5-    كنيليوس
6-    طابيثا​​​​المجموعه الخامسه:
أكمل الحرف الناقص مكان علامه +
1-    ص+ب / على+ / أ+ / تر+س/ منا+س
2-    قم واذ+ب / الى ال+قا+/ الذ+/ يقا+/ له/ المستق+م/ وأطل+ /فى بيت /ي+وذا/ رج+/ طرس+سيا /اسمه/ شا+ل
3-    صلو+تك/وصدقا+ك/صع+ت/تذكا+/امام+/الله

المجموعه السادسه:
هما اسمان لتعرفهما حل الشفرة باستخدام الجدول
ى
أ
ر
ل
ب
و
س
ن
ط
ع
ف
ش
ح
ث
&
*
+
.​%
@
)
!
$
(
؟
#
^
/​ 
الاول هو: #*@.
الثانى هو:$*%&/*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أبريل 2010)

المسابقات تقام من قبل اسره الاداره فقط ​


----------

